
Linus Torvalds think the Linux desktop is in trouble - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-linux-desktop-is-in-trouble/
======
esotericn
> the traditional Linux desktop, in all its variations, will remain a niche
> operating system for power users.

Is it not the case that, well, _computers_ are a niche system for power users?

Most of the developers I know use OSX or Linux.

The students I know are all on OSX and effectively use Office and the browser.

People with bog-standard office jobs are on Windows because their employer
controls their machine.

Everyone else doesn't really use traditional "computers", it's all phone
stuff.

~~~
tiredyam
You are forgetting pc gamers :)

------
mastrsushi
The two sides that I've hopped back and forth from in this argument are
competition leads to innovation, and fragmentation is the problem.

Getting started with Linux 8 years ago, I used to think the endless array of
distros was a beautiful and unique characteristic that reflected on the
openness of FOSS. As I gained experience, I realized that the differences were
too close to really care. That there's an awfully large amount of effort being
put into divided communities too maintain working "operating systems" that are
hardly unique.

I find Linux best suited in its inherent case, Unix for the x86 PC. Unix as a
programmers workbench. Unfortunately and fortunately the "Windows killer"
nameplace is responsible for its early success and what it will probably
continue to live by for desktop usage.

It's always great to hear someone put life into their grandma's Windows 7
laptop by reimaging with an Ubuntu USB. But I feel like that doesn't last long
as non corporate supported desktop Linux doesn't hold up well without some
annual sys admin love.

I definitely went on a rant, but what I can conclude is that competing
technologies isn't really to blame as the freedom of choice goes with the
nature of FOSS. The bigger problem is that we are fighting to turn a Unix like
OS into a Windows replacement by relying on voluntary man power and
overlapping attempts at essentially the same goal. Leave it to Apple and
Google to bring Unix to the masses, if that even matters.

------
kpU8efre7r
I've shared the same exact frustration for over a decade now. One of Linux's
greatest strengths gives rise to it's biggest weakness- fragmentation.

"I disagree with x design decision, I'll make my own distro"

It's like there is so much rope that the community can't help but hang itself.
The talent is spread across dozens of distros each with their own ethos and
design direction. Every new distro hurts Linux as a whole at this point.

~~~
hactually
I wonder how many people would Patreon/sponsor developers to do a Linux OS
properly?

I am happy to throw money towards it - I think it would have to be built on
ostree, flatpack, Gnome 3 and Systemd to get anywhere close to a modern
development desktop.

Anyone else interested in putting money where their mouth is?

~~~
chithanh
The problem of Linux package management has been solved, and the solution is
not flatpak (nor snap). It is Nix/Guix.

About the user experience, I'm right there with Linus that Chrome OS is the
way to go forward. And this opinion is not new btw., he already voiced it way
back when he got his first Chromebooks.

------
jcastro
I don't think a Foundation would help in this regard, who's going to fund it
and why would they?

The article kind of glosses over the fact that there's really no business case
for a traditional linux desktop.

Chromebooks are tied to a hardware sale where the hardware is certified to
avoid having to support multiple hardware configurations and ensure users
never see Linux at all.

Specialty shops like System76 and Dell's Sputnik specifically are tied to
hardware and a specific market (pros and sysadmdins), this is where I fall in
but most normal PC users would generate absolutely zero revenue for anyone
trying to build a sustainable linux desktop experience.

------
zzzcpan
Flatpak, Snap are not significant contributors to desktop fragmentation,
unlike Gnome 3, Wayland, dropping Unity, all forcing people to try different
distros. I switched to Lubuntu myself after Unity and probably going to switch
again to Xfce-based Xubuntu, because they want to break Lubuntu too.

------
pram
and here I was thinking that 2019 must surely be the year of Linux on the
desktop

~~~
beatgammit
We'll win eventually, once Microsoft gives up. We've got far more staying
power, since it costs us virtually nothing to stay the course. It may take
another 20 years, but we'll get there. :)

~~~
jdsully
Why would Microsoft ever give up? They make billions off of Windows.

~~~
burning_hamster
For the time being, talent is limited. Their costly engineers' time might be
spent more productively on other products. Windows is already no longer their
primary cash cow (nor even their secondary -- IIRC, it comes third in revenue
after Azure and Office). I don't think they will kill windows any time soon,
but I do think that the probably is non-zero, even in the not too distant
future.

